# 60cm Fondriest Frame Damaged



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2017)

It's had a front ender so damage to down and top tubes no forks .

Paintwork is ok but seeing as new tubes required it will need repainting, looks to have the remains of a Columbus Gara sticker .

Drive side rear stay chrome is good , bottom bracket is stamped 60 so that is the size .

Free to good home or would send to a uk postcode for £15 .

It is damaged


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

This is still in the loft so still available


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2018)

Still available


----------

